
Tim O’Reilly’s Key to Creating the Next Big Thing - jakeed
http://www.wired.com/business/2012/12/mf-tim-oreilly-qa/?hn=1
======
31reasons
I liked this part:

"There are way too many people in Silicon Valley who have a lottery mentality,
and way too many people who won the lottery who shouldn’t have. I hope that
they take their good fortune and use it for good." -O'Reilly

~~~
loceng
That's partly why it works though, it attracted the talent and investment
dollars needed - to allow waste to occur, so then the odds of some bigger
successes increase.

------
dmor
The key: create more value than you capture.

Tim O'Reilly first presented this idea in 2009, which is why you might be
thinking "hey that's not new": [http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/01/work-on-
stuff-that-matters-...](http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/01/work-on-stuff-that-
matters-fir.html)

------
franze
sorry, whenever i hear "tim o'reilly" nowadays i think "the company which back
in the day published good books, now they publish everything, mostly crap"

so before he proclaims his thoughts about he next big thing, he should get his
own ( publishing) house in order (i.e.: read the books he publishes).

big fan once, now just meeeh...

~~~
pkaler
This is a classic case of middlebrow dismissal.

Please read the original article and think about it critically before
commenting. If you would like to comment on Tim O'Reilly as a person please
ensure your comments are not ad hominem. <http://yourlogicalfallacyis.com/ad-
hominem>

Correct punctuation would also make it easier for other commenters to read and
critically think about your comment.

~~~
tgrass
Nothing about his punctuation makes his comment difficult to understand.

~~~
alexqgb
Perhaps, but deliberate illiteracy makes it harder to take seriously.

